# Picked this Spyder up yesterday at local flea mkt.



## mstovall (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm guessing it's from 1969. Haven't had time to do much research yet. I'm going to try and find out what all is missing besides the seat support. Don't know if the front tire is original or not? Did this bike come with red lines? It has red line pedals. I was surprised it was mostly complete and original. Looks like the surface rust will clean up and the paint is still really good.


----------



## bficklin (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice find [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j69rr (Nov 20, 2019)

Very nice Spyder 10 speed.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 28, 2019)

Nice one...my '69 five speed has Red Line tires...and a repurposed "clacker" for a shift knob..

Check the Sears Wish book for the original ad...the model number in the ad should match the model number stamped on the bike.


----------



## mstovall (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for the information. I can't wait to get this restored and start riding it again this spring. We have a social ride every moth in my town we call the taco trek and I try to ride a different bike each month. I have an all chrome spider also and a 1976 Sears Free Spirit MX bike. I'm trying to find some orange plastic fenders that go on it. I got it for Christmas in 1976. It's amazingly all still there except the fenders can't remember what happened to them. Still has the original knobby Tires on it and and the aftermarket speedometer that I added.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nicely done.


----------

